# Canon 50mm FD macro lens on Nikon D3100?



## mike1985 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello Guys,

I recently brought nikon d3100 and one of my friend gave me a Canon FD 50mm macro lens. I was wondering if there is an adapter that possibly I can buy from ebay or somewhere to make use it with my Nikon D3100. 

So far I am just a newbie and enjoying my kit lens but i heard macro lens can certainly be used for portraits and it gives great depth of field. I am not sure about this Canon Macro lens that I got from my friend. 

Can someone please tell me if Canon FD 50mm macro lens can be used on my Nikon D3100?
Can I use it for portrait photography other than macro photography??

Overall, I got the lens for free, so is it worth even buying the adaptor for such an old lens? (i can invest in the adapter if I can use it apart from macro photography).

Please help me out ASAP.

For more info: here is the lens that I have ... the link is to show only the pics and the size of the aperture if in case its helpful. No other intention.

Excellent Canon Macro Lens FD 50mm 1 3 5 | eBay

*Moderator: *please remove the link if it is violating any rules of this forum.

thank you all for your help.


----------



## mike1985 (Feb 18, 2013)

so many views not a single reply?? guys please help me out


----------



## BrianV (Feb 18, 2013)

It would be cheaper for you to buy a Nikon 55/3.5. Canon lenses would need major modifications to use on a Nikon SLR. You can use it on a mirrorless camera.


----------



## mike1985 (Feb 18, 2013)

i think nikon 55mm 3.5 comes around 200 dollars.. cheap adapters i am assuming from china would be less then 20 bucks.... correct me if i am wrong...


----------



## daggah (Feb 19, 2013)

The problem is that the way the Nikon mount and lenses are designed isn't conducive to adapting other brand lenses.  The Nikon mount uses a large flange distance between the lens and the sensor, so the only way to adapt a lens is to use an adapter with corrective glass to account for the difference, and that reduces image quality.  It's just not worth it.

Plus, you wouldn't get any kind of focusing aid from your camera from a cheap adapter, as the adapter would be "dumb" and not really able to tell you if the scene is in focus.  You'd be relying entirely on what you see looking through the viewfinder, and your entry level Nikon camera doesn't have a good viewfinder for that purpose.

You're really better off not bothering in this case.  Get a Nikon 50mm 1.8G.


----------



## BrianV (Feb 19, 2013)

The Nikkor 55/3.5 comes closer to $50. It was $200 when new. Mine was $25. Cheap adapters with glass in them will ruin the image.

If you get a mirrorless camera like a Sony Nex or Olympus, it can be used with a cheap glass-less adapter.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 19, 2013)

If it was the other way round nikon lens canon body its easy


----------



## BrianV (Feb 19, 2013)

Using Nikon lenses on a Canon rangefinder is especially easy. My Canon P has a Nikkor 5cm F2 on it right now.

Nikon got it's start in the camera business by making lenses for Canon bodies.

With SLR's- you are usually stuck with manual aperture operation when adapting lenses from one system to another.


----------



## BrianV (Feb 19, 2013)

Mine looks like this one:

Very Nice Nikon Micro Nikkor P 55mm F3 5LLENS in Non AI Mount | eBay

On a 3100, it will be manual focus/no meter the same as newer AI lenses.


----------



## mike1985 (Feb 20, 2013)

thank u friends for the wonderful advises. 

from what i understand bottom line:

For nikon body, it will be hard to fit any other lens.
for nikon 3100 in order to fit canon FD 50mm macro lens, i might need an adapter with corrective glass or something.
its not worth 
it will have manual focus and metering will be questionable.

-----

my next question:

will the following adapter work in my scenario considering all the limitations????

FD Nikon Canon FD Lens to Nikon AI Body Mount Adapter Focus Infinity with Glass | eBay

thanks again.


----------



## BrianV (Feb 20, 2013)

Mike- the adapter "should work", it's quality is probably about the same as using a "+1 close-up" optic that screws into the lens. Best to stop down a bit before using it.

This discussion was started in reference to an adapter similar to the one you show, but for using pentax lenses on a Nikon:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...does-flange-distance-effect-iq-sharpness.html

For $25 it's cheap.

http://www.keh.com/Camera/format-35...h-Lenses?s=1&bcode=NK&ccode=6&cc=81136&r=WG&f

http://www.keh.com/camera/Nikon-Manual-Focus-Fixed-Focal-Length-Lenses/1/sku-NK060090119520?r=FE

If you are in the US, KEH has a Micro-Nikkor 55/3.5 in "Bargain" condition for under $40.


----------



## mike1985 (Feb 21, 2013)

BrianV said:


> Mike- the adapter "should work", it's quality is probably about the same as using a *"+1 close-up" optic that screws into the lens. Best to stop down a bit before using it.*
> 
> *what u mean by this?? I am kind of in learning curve so could u please elaborate?*
> 
> ...



the second link that u gave me seem to be decent deal .. however i am not sure what is "micro" lens ?? under the lens description it says [h=1]55 F3.5 MICRO P NON AI (52) 35MM SLR MANUAL FOCUS STANDARD ANGLE LENS.. so what does MICRO P NON AL means? lol[/h]
and the only reason i am buying the adaptor and messing around with this lens inspite of incompatiblity is that because I got the lens for free..

if i were to buy a completely different lens then for starter i will buy nikon 35mm prime lens which comes for around 200 dollars..  however i am not sure as i never used any prime lens.. it feels odd buying a lens that will NEVER zoom.. lol so i am kind of reluctant to it..

let me know ur views and advises.. 

thanks all of u for your help .


----------



## daggah (Feb 22, 2013)

You should understand that your Nikon D3100 will NOT work well with an adapted lens.  You will be completely guessing as to your camera settings, and if you're used to using your auto modes...guess what?  They won't work.  Your camera cannot meter with non-CPU lenses.

If you want to do portraits, then you have a few options.  You could simply add a 55-200 or 55-300 kit zoom lens to your collection, or you could grab the 50mm 1.8 which isn't bad for portraits on DX cameras like your D3100.  The 35mm 1.8 is a good option for general-purpose shots, but if you try to shoot tight portraits with it, you'll see some perspective distortion on your subject's face because you're too close to them.  The 35mm will give you a similar perspective to a 50mm lens on a full-frame or 35mm film camera.  Keep in mind that there used to be a time where a 50mm prime lens was the starter kit lens for cameras, instead of the kit zooms we have now...


----------



## DCerezo (Feb 22, 2013)

I think you should stick with your kit lens for now and understand your camera in every facet, then when you decide what you want to shoot, you'll be able to make a more solid decision on your next lens


----------



## DCerezo (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh yeah and forget about spending any money on trying to get a canon lens to work on a Nikon body.


----------



## mike1985 (Feb 22, 2013)

lol thank u guys.. that was very insightful.. i really appreciate all your help..

thanks again.
M


----------



## BrianV (Feb 22, 2013)

mike1985 said:


> BrianV said:
> 
> 
> > Mike- the adapter "should work", it's quality is probably about the same as using a *"+1 close-up" optic that screws into the lens. Best to stop down a bit before using it.*
> ...



Sorry, I missed the question. "MICRO" is just the term that Nikon used for their Macro lenses. They have used this term since the 1950s. So "Micro" is just like "Macro" but it has an "i". I have a Zoom-Micro-Nikkor ED, the ED stands for "Extra Dollars"...not the other thing.

A "+1", "+2", and "+3" are accessory lenses that screw into a lens like a filter, but shift the focus of the lens to use close-up. They are simple lenses, they work, but are not as sharp as a lens made specifically for close-up work.


----------



## xplodee (Feb 23, 2013)

You'll be just wasting some more money in trying to make it work.

Try to get a Canon camera from your friend and use the lens. See the quality of pic, you wont get that quality.

Why not better sell the canon lens instead & buy a Nikon 50mm ?
That will be with you for years 


Just a Thought.


----------

